# FB Question



## Baseballmom6 (Aug 15, 2012)

Greg1515's question made me think....

Do most of you delete the pictures of you and your Ex from Facebook? Do you delete all pictures of your Ex from Facebook (like even those with just him and your kid or kids?). :scratchhead:


----------



## Greg1515 (Nov 30, 2012)

My xW erased every trace of me from all her devices and accounts even before she left. Once she did leave, I kinda felt pathetic keeping pictures of her on a public profile for all to see when I was completely erased on hers. I took them down and saved everything on a usb drive instead.

I afterwards closed my FB account. I didn't really want pictures of her popping up on my "recommended friends" lists.

I guess the answer depends on the circumstances.

There's really no right or wrong answer. My opinion: Do whatever feels right to you.


----------



## AFPhoenix (Dec 24, 2013)

I deleted most of my EX's pictures from FB. I did keep the ones that had included my two girls.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

The ones of just us I took down once I started dating again. The ones of us and the kids I hid from all but myself until I figured out what I wanted to do with them.

I ended up saving them and putting them in a folder on my computer for the time being.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Neither my SO or myself have deleted pics of our ex's from our facebook profiles. I'd be fine doing that, but it's not that important to me, and I have no need of her doing it for me either. She has her past, and it's part of who she is. Why would I want her to lose that?

C


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

I remove all pictures of any Ex from my facebook. That is the reason they are an Ex, to me at least.. 

New person, new memories..


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

I went around the house and removed any picture that had my almost XW in it. Removed any photo of her on my FB page, also in my computer. Any other photo that had her in it, I collected and sent them to her. All other family photos with her in them, I put them in a large envelope and are in storage. Someday our sons may want them. After my divorce is final (some year) I will relegate them to my past life.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

I removed all traces of her from FB and everywhere else. You would never know she existed if it wasn't for my kids. I also unfriended anyone that was still friends with her. On FB and in real life.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

My current gf made me delete all my ex's pics and posts from my fb because it made her uncomfortable. I personally didn't care one way or the other so I had no problem doing it. However, it seemed kind of silly to me to pretend this person didn't exist. It still doesn't erase the vivid memories I have both good and bad of this person. We all had lives before our current significant others. As long as those relationships with the ex are firmly in the past then what is the big deal?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

All gone except for one which was a group picture with a bunch of friends.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> All gone except for one which was a group picture with a bunch of friends.


I have mad photoshop skills if you want me to remove him from that pic for you.


----------



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

I deleted all pictures of my XWW from my Facebook immediately following the final D day. Before I discovered her cheating I actually had an entire Facebook album devoted to just her titled: My beautiful wife. Talk about feeling like a fool! I even removed the photos of her and our children. I still had plenty of photos of the kids and me. Like Healer, I also un-friended all of her friends, anyone that knew of her affair and even anyone that was still friends with her after the divorce. I also removed all the photos of her from my home. I threw them in boxes and sent them with her...including our wedding albums.

I just recently got off Facebook all together. Facebook was one of the tools my XWW used to deceive and cheat on me. She re-connected with him on Facebook and then used the messenger app to communicate and plan their hookups with out being recorded on our cell phone bill.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Healer said:


> I have mad photoshop skills if you want me to remove him from that pic for you.


Word. Thanks.  :smthumbup:


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I removed my ex from my FB after someone I was dating mentioned something about them. I dont want anyone feeling weird. I have one of me and my most recent bf, I will remove it if I start seeing someone. He had removed all pics of his last gf when they split but I saw pics of the two of them on someone else's page, and yeah...that made me uncomfortable. Felt icky. Yes I know we all have pasts, but it doesnt always feel good when its there in your face.


----------



## Baseballmom6 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. Ouch Greg1515, I'm sorry, that had to hurt! I looked at my FB page and didn't have a whole of photos of my Ex but I removed the ones I did have. 

Although I know a lot of people have hooked up with Ex's and others through Facebook, I don't really see FB as the cause. I honestly believe that if a person is a cheater they will find a way/reason to do it. 

Anyway, thanks again for the responses.


----------



## HeartbrokenW (Sep 26, 2012)

I first removed all pics of him, unfriended him, and blocked him. About 6 weeks ago, I cancelled fb altogether and it's been one of my best decisions yet. I'm much more relaxed and much happier.


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

Yep. Every last photo, status, email. Also blocked all of her family/friends/friends of friends/associates/all and sundry and anyone even remotely associated with her. 

Deleted everything to do with her. Even changed my last name so in the event that I have forgotten anyone, they simply can't find me. My FB privacy settings are at the absolute maximum, there is literally no identifying features. Even my profile pic doesn't show my face.


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

I seclectively deleted pictures. Some pictures were put up by other people, and I can't delete those, but I did untag myself from them. He hasn't been completely removed but he has been reduced. He was a part of my life, but isn't anymore...so I wanted to minimize him. I did defriend anyone that was mostly his friend.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I deleted them all before he even left...maybe the day after he said he was leaving. I had our wedding album up there....took it off. My best friend and sister had photos of our wedding too and told them both to delete them (best friend still has hers up, grr) and untagged myself in all of the photos from his page. Removed every picture from my laptop and our desktop and threw away the disk and hard copies of pictures from our wedding. Luckily we have no kids so there was no problem keeping anything. As hard as it was (and still is) to get over him, I don't miss those photos. No, I will never forget that day or the date...July 9 will always be "the day I got married" and stuff but all the torment is in my mind. If we ever reconcile we can take more pictures but the memories are here to stay. 

Side note....we got married with him in uniform and noticed on veterans day he uploaded a picture that my friend took of just him at the wedding and put it has his main picture. We were in contact at that time but it just made me want to roll my eyes. As of November he still has all of our pictures and every selfie/whatever I took from the time we started dating. Ugh. I don't like that.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

To add to my last post...those pictures of me and us are in his phone and computer...not FB.


----------

